# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-S working on iMac, Cinema Display, and a Thunderbolt MD Port to VGA adapter

## 24c

Hi

Following on from the MacBook Pro with Parallels 11 install, running Windows 8.1 Pro & successfully using the Einscan software, I decided to test the new to me Late 2013 iMac with 4GB Graphics Card.

i loaded up Parallels 11 on the new iMac, installed Windows 8.1 Pro and Einscan-S V1.5 software.
Configured desktops so that's 2560x1440 x2 and 800x600 for Einscan-S
Calibrated scanner, and completed a test colour scan.

Screenshots, from screen 1 (OS X), 2 (Windows), & projector (white screen)

Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 01.02.13 (2).jpg Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 01.02.13.jpg Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 01.02.13 (3).jpg

Very smooth and a lot faster than the Early 2011 Macbook Pro, as well as gaining another screen into the bargain, as the newer machine has an extra Thunderbolt port.
I can now work on something else on the Mac platform whilst the scanner does its stuff on the turntable. Obviously when I am doing Free scans I won't be able to do anything else.  :Smile: 

Mike

PS The only thing of note, was I disabled USB3 in Parallels, and used a powered D Link USB2 hub to connect the cameras.
PPS You don't need to buy the subscription version of Parallels AFAIK, you can by the standalone versioning instal Visual Studio on this.
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib.../jj945424.aspx

----------


## 24c

Just a quick update, 

As I was scanning while I was typing the post above the software crashed, so I rescanned the test object, and it's just done it again. I think might be a directory issue with the saving operation.
So although it works in principle, something isn't quite the same as before.

Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 01.03.12.jpg

Time for bed, play again later.
Mike

----------


## 24c

Well almost time to hit the sack, but I decided to check the Einscan-S folder, and the scan data is there! It's just not saved as a mesh. :?


Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 01.21.51.jpg

Mike

----------


## Eric_Wang

Mike:the rge files are temporary files generated while scanning , if the scanning is finished well and the STL is exported rightly , the rge files will be deleted automatically by software , if the software crashes while scanning , the temporary files will be stay in the installation folder .Eric

----------


## Eric_Wang

Hi ,Mike please tell me which step was processing when the software crashed , scanning or meshing? If you could , please send the temporary .rge files which are in the installation folder to me , we will analysis  and improve the stability of our software .My Email : wangwenbin@shining3d.comThank you ! best regards .

----------


## 24c

Hi Eric_Wang,

It was after the "Simplicify"step and it just sit of hung at the 40S step, never quite got to the end of the progress bar, and then the Dialog box came up.

OK, that's great, do you guys have a Dropbox account for support services, just an idea as some files might be getting bigger? 
Fortunately in this case, it was a turntable test scan, that had meshed before (Stanley tape measure), so is just 8 scans in total & 15.5MB zipped

Email being sent, just waiting for Windows Update to finish.

Many thanks
Mike

PS Do you think one day we will be able to open, recover or use the .rge files in the software?

----------


## Eric_Wang

Hi

Mike

If you have some files too big to send using email , maybe you can use mailbigfile to do it  ,http://free.mailbigfile.com/. Sorry I couldn't use the Dropbox , like Google , the government has blocked these websites  .

Eric

----------


## 24c

Eric,

Sorry forgot about that, ignore Dropbox links I sent you, but I have zipped them and sending two emails as we speak, after sorting out my email SMTP, which oddly decided not to work.
I have a 10MB limit with this, the files are 15.5MB, so sending an 8MB zipped file for ScanData0-3, and a 7MB file for ScanData4-7.

I will use mailbigfile next time, as first attachment has almost sent. I live in a rural area, Broadband is very slow here, but thanks for the prompt update. what time is it where you are (afternoon now?)

Mike

----------


## Eric_Wang

Hi Mike

thanks for your support . I have got both emails . yes , its 3：22pm .

Eric

----------


## 24c

Wenbin,

I took some screenshots of the "Details" log as I couldn't resize. They are listed here...maybe this will help.
Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 10.57.06.png Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 10.57.23.png Screen Shot 2015-09-07 at 10.57.43.png

Yep, and I know you've left work now!  :Big Grin: 

Mike

----------


## Eric_Wang

Ok Mike , thanks

----------


## TheRyanRanch

> Hi
> 
> Following on from the MacBook Pro with Parallels 11 install, running Windows 8.1 Pro & successfully using the Einscan software, I decided to test the new to me Late 2013 iMac with 4GB Graphics Card.
> 
> 
> 
> i loaded up Parallels 11 on the new iMac, installed Windows 8.1 Pro and Einscan-S V1.5 software.
> Configured desktops so that's 2560x1440 x2 and 800x600 for Einscan-S
> Calibrated scanner, and completed a test colour scan.
> ...



Hi Mike, I am in the process of getting my MBP up to your install, currently running Par 10 going to upgrade now too Par 11, I noticed in 10, I could not get the Monitors Extended? is there a trick to this? I use the HDMI cable and it changes my res on my Laptop screen, but when I try to Extend, the same setup as you have, it just reverts back to "Show Only Display on 1" 
if there is a trick, please let me know 

Thank you
Steve

----------


## 24c

In Parallels 11, you need to uncheck Use OSX Full screen option under Actions>Configure..>Full Screen>Options 
I have use all displays in full screen checked too
Then maybe get a VGA adaptor, as I didn't have HDMI on mine, but if it's not set at 800x600 pixels in the Apple Display Preferences it won't work anyway.

You also have to do this in Windows, using the List All Modes options and select 800x600, & ignore the warnings.

Good luck 
Mike

----------


## TheRyanRanch

Mark, I have successfully scanned using your system setup as a guideline, I am running parallels 11 and Running Windows 7 64Bit. The Extending Monitor deal was a lot of trial and error, but can tell you a simple find here, with the Mac OS X world.
Simply change the dual monitor settings on the Mac Display preferences, make sure that "mirror display" is unchecked and go to the Arrange tab and position the monitors side by side, it's at this point, I realized how powerful this was, it seems anything I did on the Mac preferences first, Parallels would follow suit, as soon as I did this, switched over to the Windows 7 side and sure enough, there were my dual monitors sitting there ready to adjust the resolution, of course "Extended" and I set the 2nd monitor up for 800x600 and Viola..... scanning, calibration, everything WORKED !!!!

my first scan 

IMG_0447-1.jpg

----------


## 24c

Hi again,
Glad it's working. Like I said in earlier posts, you have to set the Apple Display Preferences in System Preferences. The trick is to Gather Windows and see them all. Then you change the resolution of the VGA/HDMI projector built into the Einscan-S and everything should be OK.
You'll know it's working because when you click on Arrangement you'll see the small screen next to your others, and your desktop picture will be projected by default.
Parallels looks at the default OSX system, but there was a bug on the earlier versions with extended desktops, and you had to uncheck Use OSX Full Screen.
I haven't managed to download the update, it seems to fail at the last minute.  :Smile: 

Mike
PS Scan looks well resolved.

----------

